# First real go-about with the 4x5



## 480sparky (Sep 21, 2015)

Spent last Saturday teaching photo classes during a perfect day, so I returned to the scene of the crime Sunday with the 4x5 to both relearn LF as well as test out some used film holders I had received.

First up:








Date/Time: 2015:09:20 12:33:00
Camera: Shen Hao HZX 45 IIA
Lens: Nikkor 150/5.6 W

Exposure time: 0.067 s (1/15)
Aperture: f/22.0
Light Source: Daylight
Metering Mode: multi spot
Exposure Mode: Manual
Comment: Polarizer filter

In case anyone is interested, I managed a whopping 0.00067 fps.


----------



## timor (Sep 22, 2015)

More data needed like film and development method. I would expect higher degree of sharpness from 4x5. On the other hand I would suspect quite a bit of wind judging from the blades of the mill. wind is enemy number one of the large format. Despite small aperture front of the picture is out of DoF, you didn't tilt the lens downwards. Off course I might be dead wrong with this all, but I can see only what in this scan.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 22, 2015)

Film: Ilford Delta 100.
Development:  Ilford DD-X 1+4, 68°F, 12 min.  60 sec agitations.

Image is in focus, the scan has been reduced from 11376x8947 to what you see.  Yes it was quite windy, and I wanted the blades to be blurred.  It was gusty, so I waited until the wind picked up.


----------



## timor (Sep 22, 2015)

480sparky said:


> the scan has been reduced from 11376x8947 to what you see.


 And that is the problem. I retract anything I said before, impossible to form any opinion. 
On the other hand what was your level of fun ?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 22, 2015)

Fun factor: more than a pack of drunk dogs in a fire hydrant factory.


----------



## timor (Sep 22, 2015)

Good !


----------



## kdthomas (Sep 22, 2015)

480sparky said:


> Film: Ilford Delta 100.
> Development:  Ilford DD-X 1+4, 68°F, 12 min.  60 sec agitations.
> 
> Image is in focus, the scan has been reduced from 11376x8947 to what you see.  Yes it was quite windy, and I wanted the blades to be blurred.  It was gusty, so I waited until the wind picked up.



How do you scan the negatives? Did you have to clean it up any? Man dust is the bane of my existence here.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 22, 2015)

I scan with a CanoScan 9000F Mark II.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 22, 2015)

timor said:


> ....., you didn't tilt the lens downwards......



Now that I think about it, I did tilt the front standard forward a bit. But not much as it didn't require much. 

But I did use the maximum rise.


----------



## timor (Sep 22, 2015)

480sparky said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> > ....., you didn't tilt the lens downwards......
> ...


Sounds OK. A little, just enough to keep front plan in DoF.


----------



## dxqcanada (Sep 22, 2015)

Ahhh, there is nothing like the smell of a ground screen in the morning ... while hiding underneath a large black cloth !!! I miss those days ... and printing with humungous negs.


----------



## ByronBrant (Sep 22, 2015)

Great start Ken.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## kdthomas (Sep 23, 2015)

Maybe it's me but the house seems to be leaning to the right


----------



## timor (Sep 23, 2015)

kdthomas said:


> Maybe it's me but the house seems to be leaning to the right


Hmm... Looks like.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 23, 2015)

I love the picture of the windmill.

The house does seem to have a bit of a lean, but it must be the perspective. Looking at the right side, the house and the posts on the back porch look perfectly parallel to the right side of the frame. Same with the fence to the left.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 23, 2015)

Date/Time:  2015:09:20 14:08:00
Resolution:  840 x 604
Exposure time:  0.067 s (1/15)
Aperture:  f/22

Light Source:  Daylight
Lens:  Nikkor 150mm f/5.6 SW
Camera:  Shen Hao HZX 45-IIA

Metering Mode:  multi spot
Exposure Mode:  Manual
Comment:  Polarizer filter : Ilford Delta 100 : Dev. Ilford DD-X 1+4 12 minutes w/1-min agitations at 68°F


----------

